# Hurray Finally Crystal Babies!!!



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

One week crystal shrimplets:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

aaawww thats so cute, i have some old pics of mine too  Congratz!!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice, how big is your tank? I have a 5g but dont think mine will breed in small tank.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

They will breed in a 5gallon.


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

thx Claudia


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

Thx Honda. 

The Females were berried in my 8G Ebi and the babies hatched in my Mr Aqua 14G bowfront from Pat.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

congrats. I just got ada soil and i am hoping to breed crs as well. can you shed some lights on your set ups and the dos and donts when breeding crs?


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

Thx Trevor.

I am definitely a newbie when it comes to shrimp keeping. One thing I found thru experience is " Water Stability is the Key!!!" Try to match parameters when doing water changes using aged water. I do only 10% water every other week.

When I started shrimp keeping 6 months ago, I made the mistake of keeping my CRS with my CRS at 76F. Had 20 of CRS and CBS but all died. Now I keep them at:

70F
6.4 to 6.6 PH
5 GH
2 KH
180 TDS (This reading is a bit high but might be caused by my use of Seachem alkaline as well as the acid buffers) 

Both my RCS and CRS are happy and breeding. I feed my shrimps blanched vegetables, algae wafers, Repashy shrimp souffle on alternate days. Now that I have CRS shrimplets, I also feed WAKAEBI baby shrimp food. 

Happy shrimping

Dan


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't mind if mine doesn't breed as long as its not dying on me . This is why I love CRS they have the pattern right after they born. My tank I just top off water every 2 days with direct tap water. So far so good and RCS breed like crazy.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

CRS as what Dan mention can be bred and survive well in nano tanks (5 gal) I have housed about 25 CRS in a 5 gal tank and have 6 berried and already shrimplets... stable water parameters, TDS of 180 to 190. and they still survive and breed. It would be nice to have a bigger tank but if you only have a small 5 gal tank for CRS only tank they can breed.  I dont even use ADA soil for my CRS tank and they are doing quite well.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Jojodog said:


> Thx Trevor.
> 
> I am definitely a newbie when it comes to shrimp keeping. One thing I found thru experience is " Water Stability is the Key!!!" Try to match parameters when doing water changes using aged water. I do only 10% water every other week.
> 
> ...


DAn for baby shrimps i would recommend Ekiben Ei. Its the best baby shrimp food i have used so far... does not spoil the water and it does help survival rates


----------



## WarblyDoo (May 7, 2012)

That's really awesome. I love how the CRS shrimplets already have the striped pattern. I currently only have RCS in a community tank. Would love to get a second shrimp tank setup so I could breed them without their tankmates eating the babies. Good to know a 5 gal would fit the bill.


----------

